# Okuma epixor or salina reels for surf fishing?



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a okuma epixor with 30lb braid on a ugly stick. I love it for getting the reds out from inbetween the pilings. I can make really accurate cast with it also. I'm sure it would be fine for surf fishing also, if paired with the right rod. The drag seem to be good as well.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*What size do you have?*

I've got a guy selling 80's. Seem like they would fit the bill.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got about 6 or so Epixors. No complaints from me. They've been great going on 5 years!!!


----------

